# Railroad ties for outdoor enclosure?



## Taylor T. (Oct 20, 2014)

I am thinking about building an outdoor enclosure for my Russian tortoise. Are railroad ties safe to use for a tortoise enclosure?


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes they are safe, but they have a lot of nooks and crannies for tortoises to get a foot hold and russians are masters of escape. I would use something smoother, or have a completely covered and escape proof top.


----------



## wellington (Oct 20, 2014)

Interesting, I would never thnk to use them because of the smell.


----------



## Taylor T. (Oct 20, 2014)

Tom said:


> Yes they are safe, but they have a lot of nooks and crannies for tortoises to get a foot hold and russians are masters of escape. I would use something smoother, or have a completely covered and escape proof top.



Would it work if I lined it with something? I could also make a slight overhang on the top railroad ties.


----------



## motero (Oct 20, 2014)

Old ones don't smell. They are easier to climb like Tom said. I screw a board to the top to create an overhang and they have worked great for me.


----------



## Taylor T. (Oct 20, 2014)

motero said:


> Old ones don't smell. They are easier to climb like Tom said. I screw a board to the top to create an overhang and they have worked great for me.




Thank you, I will try that. They are old so they won't smell.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2014)

I have heard that it's NOT a good idea to use railroad ties because of the creosote they're soaked in. Creosote will be harmful to the tortoise, and if it is fairly fresh, will soak down into the ground.


----------



## stinax182 (Oct 20, 2014)

I use old railroad ties for my outdoor enclosures. They have to be reeeeally old though or they smell and melt in the summer. The ones i use are at least 10 years old. I put a lip around the entire enclosure and capped corners.


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2014)

Taylor T. said:


> Would it work if I lined it with something? I could also make a slight overhang on the top railroad ties.



Yes. And the overhang is a great idea.


----------



## ascott (Oct 20, 2014)

*Creosote*
*CAS ID #: 8021-39-4, 8001-58-9*
_
*Affected Organ Systems:* Dermal (Skin), Hepatic (Liver) 

*Cancer Effects:* None 

*Chemical Classification:* None 

*Summary: *Creosote is the name used for a variety of products: wood creosote, coal tar creosote, coal tar, coal tar pitch, and coal tar pitch volatiles. These products are mixtures of many chemicals created by high-temperature treatment of beech and other woods, coal, or from the resin of the creosote bush. Wood creosote is a colorless to yellowish greasy liquid with a smoky odor and burned taste. Coal tar creosote is a thick, oily liquid that is typically amber to black in color. Coal tar and coal tar pitch are usually thick, black, or dark-brown liquids or semisolids with a smoky odor. Wood creosote has been used as a disinfectant, a laxative, and a cough treatment, but is rarely used these ways today. Coal tar products are used in medicines to treat skin diseases such as psoriasis, and are also used as animal and bird repellents, insecticides, restricted pesticides, animal dips, and fungicides. Coal tar creosote is the most widely used wood preservative in the United States. Coal tar, coal tar pitch, and coal tar pitch volatiles are used for roofing, road paving, aluminum smelting, and coking._


----------



## Taylor T. (Oct 22, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I have heard that it's NOT a good idea to use railroad ties because of the creosote they're soaked in. Creosote will be harmful to the tortoise, and if it is fairly fresh, will soak down into the ground.



Will creosote last forever or will it go away after a while?


----------

